# Make it or Break it Game



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

In this game you've been dating someone for 2 weeks..about 4 good dates and you're really into them. Think of scenarios where you would have to choose to make the relationship work or break it of. The first poster makes up a scenario and the next answers it and explains why and then makes up their own scenario for the next person etc. 

This isn't like "I have aids.." more imaginative like I have ninja turtle hands or I'm an alien.

I'll start off.

"They cannot say words with the letter W." Make it or Break it?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Fun idea ^_^♪

and to answer your question: Make it, I'll give them a thesaurus 

They have to wear this banana suit everywhere, at all times. Make it or Break it?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Break it; I wouldn't put too much importance on fashion, but no banana suit!~ 

They sing ALL their words (they sing okay). Make it or break it?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Break it unless I only see them once in awhile. 

They wear neck socks.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

As long as it won't kill me, make it. I like pets.

If they see a hair on the ground, they have to eat it, no matter where it came from. Make it or break it?


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

break it, because ew.

They are actually a robot(or cylon), they are basically just human but they have programs that can be activated at any given point of time and you don't know what the programs do.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Break it, because human-like robots scare meee

They are severely allergic to your favorite food (so you'd have to give that food up). Make it or Break it?


----------

